# Apple 2c lecteur externe



## woz86 (11 Juillet 2020)

Hello,

Sur mon Apple 2c, j'ai toujours un soucis de lecture des disquettes avec le lecteur interne, je l'ai démonté et nettoyé la tête de lecture, mais hélas rien, j'ai toujours ce message :
(Le lecteur fonctionne, car le voyant rouge s'allume et on entend le bruit de celui-ci)





J'ai cette disquette qui est en théorie la disquette système :




J'ai essayé plusieurs disquettes mais aucune ne fonctionne dessus et j'ai essayé quelques disquettes sur mon Apple 2 GS et elle fonctionne.
J'ai un lecteur de disquette externe et j'aimerai démarrer depuis celui-ci pour voir si c'est bien le lecteur interne qui bug.




Il y a une commande ou une façon de faire afin de démarrer depuis le lecteur externe ?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2020)

Je ne connais pas assez l'Apple II pour t'aider sur le démarrage sur lecteur externe, mais je pense que le problème du lecteur interne peut avoir trois origines possibles, vu le message d'erreur :
1) un problème de contacts oxydés sur la nappe, ou un conducteur de celle ci rompu,
2) un composant électronique interne H.S.,
3) le controleur de l'Apple II H.S.

Si les deux derniers ne présentent pas de solution évidente, le premier, lui peut être facilement solutionné, je pense.


----------



## Invité (14 Juillet 2020)

Normalement le fait de mettre une D7 bootable dans un des lecteur, que ce soit l'interne ou l'externe devrait suffire à lancer l'ordi dès son allumage.


----------



## woz86 (14 Juillet 2020)

Le lecteur de disquette externe fonctionne, car je l’ai testé sur mon Apple 2e, sur l’Apple 2c lorsque je met une disquette dedans, il cherche d’abord à lire celle de l’interne mais après aucune réaction sur celui en externe.

Il y a peu être un problème avec la fiche des lecteurs


----------



## Invité (14 Juillet 2020)

L'ordre des choses est normal.
Il cherche le boot sur le lecteur de D7 interne et ne trouve rien, il continue de chercher et devrait trouver le lecteur esterne puisqu'il fonctionne sur un autre Apple.
Donc pour l'instant soucis avec le lecteur interne et soucis de branchement pour le lecteur externe… 

P'tet que GPBonneau aura une idée…


----------



## woz86 (14 Juillet 2020)

Ça doit être un soucis au niveau de la fiche à mon avis, car sur le lecteur interne lorsque je met une disquette, il y a le "clac clac" et le voyant s’allume mais rien ensuite.


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Juillet 2020)

Invité a dit:


> ...
> 
> P'tet que GPBonneau aura une idée…


euh non... je connais pas l'Apple //. J'ai découvert la micro sur PC XT/AT et ensuite sur Macintosh dés sa sortie (sans passer par la case Apple //), bien content de quitter les écrans en mode texte et les lignes de commandes ;-))


----------



## claude72 (15 Juillet 2020)

Je ne sais pas comment fonctionnent tes lecteurs, mais ceux que j'avais sur mon Apple 2 avaient une courroie plate en caoutchouc entre le moteur électrique et le machin rond qui entraine la disquette… et ces courroies ne supportent pas bien le temps qui passe : elles finissent par se ramollir, tout en devenant collantes et elles n'entrainent plus rien.

Tu dis que le voyant s’allume : ça voudrait dire que l'électronique du lecteur fonctionne, et que tu entends un "clac clac" : c'est probablement le bruit de la tête de lecture qui se déplace, mais es-tu sûr que le disque tourne ???


----------



## woz86 (16 Juillet 2020)

claude72 a dit:


> Tu dis que le voyant s’allume : ça voudrait dire que l'électronique du lecteur fonctionne, et que tu entends un "clac clac" : c'est probablement le bruit de la tête de lecture qui se déplace, mais es-tu sûr que le disque tourne ???


Oui le disque tourne, lorsque je l’ai démonter pour nettoyer la tête de lecture, j’ai fait un test.
Je vais essayer de passer du produit sur les connexions.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2020)

claude72 a dit:


> Tu dis que le voyant s’allume : ça voudrait dire que l'électronique du lecteur fonctionne



Pas nécessairement, ou du moins "pas toute l'électronique", j'ai encore ici un certain nombre d'épaves de graveurs DVD présentant des symptômes similaires : il suffit d'une seule puce défectueuse (même partiellement) pour que, bien que donnant l'impression de fonctionner normalement, l'unité soit H.S. sans appel.


----------



## woz86 (17 Juillet 2020)

Déterminer la panne n’est pas évident, je vais faire un test avec mon Floppy Emule, mais il faut que je fasse une carte micro SD pour mettre dessus le bon système DOS.
Après si l’ordinateur fonctionne avec le Floppy Emule ça viendrait du lecteur de disquette, mais vu que le lecteur externe ne réagit pas, le problème est ailleurs sans doutes.


----------



## woz86 (2 Novembre 2020)

J’ai branché mon Floppy Emule directement sur la prise du lecteur de disquette interne et ça fonctionne.







J’ai démonter le lecteur de disquette interne pour un nettoyage et en même temps j’ai démonter le reste pour un nettoyage aussi.




Je vais tout remonter et voir si le lecteur de disquette fonctionne.


----------



## woz86 (18 Janvier 2021)

Je suis revenu sur mon problème et j'ai démonter mon lecteur de disquette externe que j'ai monter en interne.

Et il fonctionne (donc le problème venait du lecteur de disquette interne), mais j'ai des disquettes PRODOS et j'ai ce message :

** UNABLE TO LOAD PRODOS **

Est-ce que ces disquettes peuvent être lu sur un Apple 2c ??? 

Elles étaient avec, quand je l'ai eu !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2021)

Je ne suis pas spécialiste de l'Apple II, mais en première analyse, je verrais deux causes possibles à l'origine de ton problème :


Problème de lecture du contenu de la disquette (venant soit du lecteur, soit de la disquette)
Si Apple utilisait déjà la méthode qu'il emploie sur Mac : modèle d'Apple II incompatible avec la version de PRODOS.


----------



## woz86 (19 Janvier 2021)

Le problème ne vient plus du lecteur, car j’ai l’une de mes disquettes qui est lu sans soucis.
Pour valider que le problème peut venir des autres disquettes, je vais les tester sur mon Apple 2GS qui peut lire les disquettes de l’Apple 2c.


----------



## Invité (19 Janvier 2021)

D'après MacTracker le ProDos ne pose pas de souci au //c


----------



## woz86 (22 Janvier 2021)

J'ai testé toutes les disquettes que j'ai eu avec l'Apple 2c.
Déjà sur l'Apple 2c en lui-même et ensuite sur le 2GS.
Et j'ai deux disquettes ou j'ai les mêmes erreurs sur les deux ordinateurs.
* UNABLE TO LOAD PRODOS *
Le problème doit venir des disquettes en elles-memes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2021)

Ainsi que je l'envisageait plus haut !


----------



## Alexandrie (24 Janvier 2021)

Salut, tu peux essayer de monter le lecteur externe à la place du lecteur interne ??? D'après mes souvenirs le lecteur externe 5,25 n'est pas bootable, le 3,5 unidisk, oui.


----------



## Alexandrie (25 Janvier 2021)

Pardon, je n'avais pas lu que tu l'avais déjà fait...


----------

